# Sandalwood smells like dirt from WSP



## TJ (Mar 25, 2011)

Has anybody else gotten the Sandalwood FO from Wholesale Supplies Plus? I read the reviews, most were 5 stars, then there were a few saying it smells like "cedar chips".
Since there were so many 5 stars I just thought maybe those who claimed "cedar chips" just had different opinions of what Sandalwood smelled like.
And then my order arrived, the first thing that came to my mind was "dirt". It smells horrible. WSP does have a FO that smells like dirt and I'm thinking I got a mislabeled FO.
And I'm not sure what to do now... I left a review saying that: "Like other reviewers I got a dirt/cedar chip smell. I think it may be switched with the dirt FO." And they have to review my description before it posts, so they must know I'm not satisfied right? I really wanted a Sandalwood FO. Should I email them separate from my review?
Thanks!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 25, 2011)

I would phone them.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 25, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I would phone them.


I agree.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 27, 2011)

I've tried a number of Sandalwood FOs and the one from WSP is the best by far so far.  Maybe you got a bad or mislabeled batch?  Contact them and see what they do.


----------



## seaturtle (Mar 27, 2011)

WSP's Sandalwood FO smells much like true Sandalwood EO. It is woody and earthy. It also holds up very nicely in cp soap. But if yours smells like dirt they surely must have mislabeled the bottle. Call them.


----------



## TJ (Mar 28, 2011)

:evil: Well I'm kinda upset now because they refuse to believe me that it smells like dirt... They say I can send it back but I'd have to pay for shipping, but I could just buy another bottle for practically the same amount... So I said that basically it's fine, I'll just keep it and never be able to use it. $7 thrown away... 
I've smelled Sandalwood from Wellington and it smells LIKE SANDALWOOD. Not dirt... I've also bought WSP's SandalwoodVanilla FO and that smells like Sandalwood just fine. And vanilla of course. But I've never bought just plain Sandalwood from them, and the woman over the phone says that it must be that I just don't like THEIR Sandalwood. But it's not Sandalwood at all! I swear it's dirt! And I'd ship it to them so they could smell it too just so I could show them, but I don't want to throw away anymore money on this FO.

Sandalwood does not smell like dirt or cedar chips at all. This FO smells like a garden floor... Sandalwood smells... like idk how to describe it, musky or spicy but in a woodsy way...
I wasn't upset before, but now that I know that they aren't going to do anything to help get me a bottle of their Sandalwood that actually smells like it should, now I'm upset. It makes me not want to order from them again. I've sent them tons of my money, this is the first time I've had a problem with them, over a $7 bottle of FO. I'm not out to rip them off I just want my Sandalwood I paid for to smell like Sandalwood...

So now what... buy another bottle and hope it smells okay? I'm just... UGH... really really disappointed. I wasn't upset before because I thought this problem was going to get taken care of. I was for sure they were going to do anything they could to make it right. Even if it is just that "I must not like THEIR Sandalwood FO", they should still have been willing to help. I mean the woman over the phone was even trying to talk me out of returning it it seemed...

Really REALLY disappointed with their customer service... I guess I will just have to shop at Wellington. Theirs are half the price and at least smell nice... and if Wellington's Sandalwood smelled like dirt, well at least it would only cost half as much to replace it with a new one.

I guess I would re-purchase it from WSP too had their customer service been more helpful...  :evil:


----------



## spicyjem (Mar 30, 2011)

I have the SAME EXACT PROBLEM!  See my thread here:

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=216503#216503

*Check out this conversation I had with their Live Support:*

Marissa: Hello, welcome to Wholesale Supplies Plus. How may I help you?

you: Hi Marissa!

Marissa: 

you: I know you probably can't do anything, but I wanted to bring it up to your attention. I recently ordered a Sandalwood oil, and it smells exactly, 100% like dirt! Being new to soap making, I thought, "Must be the way it is!" So I posted something about it here: http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... 503#216503

you: Come to find out, someone else also is complaining about the exact same thing, and they purchased it the same time as me. Here is their thread: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... hp?t=23868

Marissa: Thank you for bringing this to our attention.  Can you wait one moment please?

you: So anyway, I haven't used it yet, but it's almost not worth it to send it back. I just wanted to bring it to your attention because it seems that perhaps there is a mixup of labels or something in the warehouse. I have another order being shipped today.

you: Of course!

Marissa: We did check the product in the warehouse, there is nothing wrong with our fragrance

Marissa: We do not store any 'dirt' like fragrances near sandalwood so there could not have been a mix up.

Marissa: I recommend that you post a review in the product description on our site.

you: I assumed that would be the case. Again, I am not looking for anything. I just wanted to bring it up to you that both myself and now someone else seem have the same complaint.

Marissa: Thank you for bringing it to our attention.  There is nothing wrong with the batch.  That is simply the way Sandalwood smells.

you: I thought it was a little odd that we both pick up the unmistakable non-sandalwood scent from the same product

Marissa: I understand.

Marissa: Is there anything else I can assist you with?

you: That's all. Thanks for listening, and hopefully, you really do go out there and just smell it. I would hate to see you guys get anymore complaints about it.

Marissa: Of course. I went in the back personally.  Thank you for bringing it to our attention. Have a great day.

*Chat session has been terminated by the site operator.*


----------



## newbie (Mar 30, 2011)

I put a similar message on the cold process forum. I have some of WSP's dirt FO. If you'd like me to send you some on a cotton ball, so you can compare, I'd be happy to do so.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 30, 2011)

{bites tongue}


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 31, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> {bites tongue}


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 31, 2011)

Just a suggestion, do a search for WSP on this or any other soap makers forum out there... There is a whole lot going on at WSP right now and a large % of their long-term, faithful customer base is looking for alternate suppliers.


----------



## aprilrose (Mar 31, 2011)

Does the owner know that there is alot going on @ WSP? Her comments on the WSP forum are quite unprofessional to the posters.


----------



## newbie (Mar 31, 2011)

TJ and Jeff, your reviews are on WSP's website for the Sandalwood FO. FYI!


----------

